# Colour games



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

To try and make the wait until my girls kid easier, what colour babies do you think I can get from these matches?

This buck( Aussie) is with the next few does:








The girls that are in kid to above buck:

Zelda








Hilda









Then this buck (kluger) 








Is with this doe, super bass








These are all due towards the end of February- start of March

Soon I will be putting these two together:
Aussie








Gretal








They have been together twice before (I have only recently been able to lease them for a short time) and these are their previous babies (I am hoping I get one similar!!!)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Good luck!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Well, I fearlessly say that black to black, Zelda and Aussie, will give black. Hilda's kids with Aussie might look like either her or Aussie. The black headed white buck with the golden girl might give solid coloured kids or kids with a different coloured head, in some combination of white, gold, or black, unless there is some recessive marking...translation, I'm clueless. Aussie and Gretel's kids will probably be like Aussie and Hilda's kids. There! My prediction is worth what you paid for it.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Haha thanks  
Below is a picture of super bass's first kid, 







But this was to a different buck.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I bet she will have another that looks like her last just probably the darker on her head unless one or both does have paint color in them, or maybe even just white. I have a few white girls and it seems to be a pretty dominate color.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Gertiegirl (Nov 26, 2014)

*Here is one:*

The black pygmy doe is bred to the cream spotted ND Buck.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I would guess on your pair but I have no idea about colouring genetics! I hope some one has more idea than me for you!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Awright, let's see if I can stump you 

This buck:









Bred to these does:
















































































I dare ya


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

How about these! The buck is black... That is the only pic I have of the young one, she is 9 months and huge now.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have learned the sad way lol that black is a very dominant color, I'll guess some black spots with the first only cause I know who grandpa is lol but really wouldn't be surprised on solid blacks. And second she will have a black head


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Not true Jessica - except in some rare cases (usually Angoras) black is recessive to all other colors.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Diesel isn't true solid, he has spots well hidden, and he's one of a verrrrry few semi solid goats in his line, his daddy is Dice's Shaddrack from Reilly Boer goats, all his siblings are paint or spotted! I can't wait to see what comes out!!! ( Black heads are Cute two! Or maybe chocolate!)

Edt... One of the does in the first pic, the one in back, also has dappled lines! ( and she's for sale at the moment)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm still keeping to my guess  I have a fully spotted red buck, dad was dappled mom was a paint but he still loves to throw solid red as much as spots. Traditional coloring seems to really stick  so that's why I'm betting black head on the second.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

You're right about the traditional being dominant, just not the black. Black buck over a red doe with unknown genotype is 25% chance of black. Most spotting/white patterns are dominant too, but there seems to be something about traditional coloring that makes it MORE dominant, i.e. less chance of solid than you would normally have. Genetics aren't really understood.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

So true!!!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Lol, I mean the traditional Boer pattern in particular  some of the color genetics are well documented.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Mine are easy this year. This buck...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Bred to these does...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Will probably give me all white kids and elf ears :lol:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Most likely, but the buck could have a recessive under there.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If he does it would more than likely be black and tan. His grandmother and sire were both that color pattern. Now the red bay bezoar colored doe does carry black and tan as a recessive so, that could turn out surprising.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

If the sire was black and tan, he will carry that (unless the sire had solid black recessive and passed that instead.) So you've got 50% white, 25% bezoar, 25% black and tan.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok here is our colorful Buck Party Boy:









Bred to our Doe Sara, by the way she is looking huge and still has 6 weeks to go!








Also Party Boy was bred to our half lamancha half Nubian doe Scamper









Can't wait to see if these kids end up with great color like dad and also how many kids Sarah ends up having!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Here's a good one!!! Alpine buck, Lamancha doe...(she was still a kid in that pic)


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Lameacres - your buck is bezoar with heavy moonspotting as well as a belt. So for the agouti pattern, he could throw the bezoar or have something recessive under it - good odds that he'll throw either the spotting or belt, if not both. 

I have a theory about Sara - she appears to be a black and tan like goathiker posted, but with redcheek showing through - in some cases a recessive pattern can "leak" and show up along with the dominant one. Both of those however would likely be recessive to the buck's pattern.

Scamper appears to have Boer coloring; I think you may have been misled on her breeding. Likely the kids will look more like her than the sire, but not guaranteed.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Spidy - your buck is a good example of a bezoar with tan dilution  Could carry something under the bezoar as well, but since black is the most recessive color it's not likely to crop up. But the kids will be guaranteed black carriers!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

It's hard to see with his rutting, but he also has white spotting on his underside. He is my little elk with a white spot!!!


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow thanks Wild Hearts Ranch! Very interesting!! I had to google these genetics terms you used and really learned a lot! I might have to take pics of some of other ff does with our new buck and see what you think about them! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

